# Use a 1-2-3 Block as a Small Parts Rack



## BobWarfield (May 4, 2008)

For the Verburg Engine Team Build I'm doing, I have to take a connecting rod through a bunch of steps and wind up with 12 finished con rods. I found a couple of 1-2-3 blocks make excellent "in" and "out" boxes so you can keep up with these little parts:







Every now and then Enco has a deal for a pair of 1-2-3 blocks for $9.99. So far I have 6 blocks, and they're very handy for setups, around the surface plate, and now as parts racks.

Cheers,

BW


----------

